# جراحة عظام تبسط القدم (flat foot



## اشرف رهام (22 يونيو 2007)

جراحة عظام: تبسط القدم (Flat Foot)
يعتبر تبسيط القدم من أكثر تشوهات القدم شيوعاً عند الأطفال بعد سن المشي وخاصة البدينين منهم . حيث يكون هناك فقدان للتقوس الطبيعي في الجزء الداخلي للقدم فيحدث تلامس لهذا الجزء مع الأرض . وعادة لا يشكو الطفل من أية أعراض ، إنما يلاحظ الأهل التبسط على مشي الطفل أو يلاحظون مشي غير طبيعي على الطفل ، حيث يكون هناك تقارب للركبتين أثناء المشي أو قد يلاحظ الأهل طفلهم كثير السقوط على الأرض نظراً لتلامس الركبتين مع بعضهما البعض أثناء المشي السريع أو الركض . 

وعادة لا يتم تشخيص تبسط القدم إلا بعد وصول الطفل لسن الثلاث سنوات حيث قبل هذا العمر يكون هناك طبقة شحمية سميكة على أخمص القدمين مما يعيق تشخيص الحالة . وبالفحص السريري حيث يجب أن يتم الفحص بالوضيعتين الوقوف والجلوس ، فبالوقوف يلاحظ الطبيب فقدان التقوس الطبيعي على الجزء الداخلي (الأنسي) للقدم فلا يكون هناك ارتفاع كافي للجزء الداخلي للقدم عن الأرض ، فيلامس الأرض وبالتالي ينحرف كامل الساق للداخل مع انحراف القدم من الخلف للخارج (Valgus hind foot) .
قد يترافق تبسط القدم مع بعض أمراض وتشوهات العضلات وذلك بحسب نوعه .

العلاج يكون عادة بتعويض فقدان ذلك التقوس بوضع ضبان خاص في الجزء الداخلي للقدم لرفع القوس الداخلي High medial arch support ، هذا بالطبع في حالات تبسط القدم الفيزيولوجي أي في حالة عدم وجود أي سبب مرضي لوجود التبسط حيث يتم لبس الضبان خلال فترات الطفولة كاملة ويتم تغييره بحسب قياس قدم الطفل ، والعلاج هنا يكون بهدف المحافظة على استقامة الساقين لتكون طبيعية وليس لإعادة تقوس القدم لطبيعته .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_mohand (25 يونيو 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## ghada gh (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير علي ما تقدموه لنا


----------

